# from New Zealand



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

hey all. I'm a horse lovin kiwi new to the board. 8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Tumai, welcome!!!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Thankyou for your welcome  You have cute ponies!!! we have one jet black welshie named Jack.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello again . Now that i have had a good look around I feel ready to share. Firstly, this is a cool site 8) Well about me...um..I farm sheep and beef in NZ with my family....husband and five kids, two cats, many dogs and of course horses and ponies. To be precise on equines...1 black sec A welsh gelding called Jack, 1 dark bay sec B welsh gelding called Tu, 1 light bay quarter horse mare called chinita pine, and three chestnut arab mares, Sweetie, Peaches and the newest to our brood 7 yr old Fidget. We use our horses on the farm, go trekking and two of my girls enjoy pony club, showing and sports.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Welcome*

Tumai welcome and your farm sounds beautiful and great!  

-chelsea-


----------

